

ASP.NET or RoR - condux

I have been looking at learning either Ruby and using RoR or ASP.NET.<p>I have some programming experience, nothing major.<p>I will just be using it for personal projects.<p>Which would you suggest me to learn?
======
duncan_bayne
Definitely RoR. I've used both professionally for years, and I'm never going
back to the Microsoft stack. Really brief summary: everything on a good RoR
stack is hackable. That makes a huge difference.

------
claudiug
I think if you have some time to spare, try both. asp.net mvc have some
features that you will find it in rails.

~~~
condux
I guess there's an higher learning curve when I comes to ASP?

~~~
mattkrea
No but what you do get is significantly more vendor lock-in.

